# 4 Burner gas grill



## ianplant (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't know if anyone is interested but spotted this in local ASDA store (Wythenshawe Manchester) sorry for quality of picture

Ian













image.jpeg



__ ianplant
__ Aug 20, 2015


----------

